# MSXML 4.0 was not installed correctly. it is required to run the game



## Blezerker (Jul 2, 2010)

Everyone I've been having this problem after I installed Age of Empires III expansion pack. someone help me please!!!!!!!! I have no where else to turn and no one helps! And dont give me sophisticated replies cause I wont Understand s***!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

all on here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810209


----------



## Blezerker (Jul 2, 2010)

I did all three methods and nothing fckin worked. the only thing that i got from method three was that the box said "The Module "MSXML4.dll may not compatible with the version of Windows that you're running. Check if the module is compatible with an x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64bit) version of regsvr32.exe." What do I do now?! please help me guys! ><!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

what windows are you running and 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## Blezerker (Jul 2, 2010)

according to the system properties, I run a 64-bit.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b4-7a5e-4790-a7cf-9e139e6819c0&displaylang=en

download to desktop save it install again


----------



## Blezerker (Jul 2, 2010)

Holy crap!!!!!! Dude i love you so fricken much lol ive been up for almost 12 hours trying to solve this problem. God bless you xd


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks


----------

